# so who used...



## steelshot (Jul 7, 2008)

The new feather flyers by ron latschaw this year and what was your thoughts. How did they hold up are they worth the money and so on.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I used them they looked good, I don't think they made a huge differnce but who knows i am not a snow goose.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

There kind of under sized.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I think they worked good. Last year we used just 6 SS flyiers. This year we added the 6 feather flyiers. It seemed to draw them in a little closer.

I only had one wing tip break. One thing is I mounted them on 1/4" rod instead of conduit. It gave them extra whip but they came out of the plugs very easy in that high wind. We kept having to pick them up through out the day. But they look good.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

I used them this last fall/spring, dont know if they helped but they looked pretty good. The best part of about them is they can be used in high winds when other fliers have to be taken down.


----------



## steelshot (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I think I will buy a half dz for next spring.
It sounds like they do well in high winds if you use the conduit. I like to use the ss fliers but thought the feather fliers would be nice to try also.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

We used two of them in the middle hole this year and they seemed to work fine... The birds that finished feet down seemed to head straight for that hole and work very nicely over us. We used a thrown together spread of northwinds, shells, and sillosocks. Had a pretty productive year!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sold mine


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Chris,

Why did you sell them?

Chuck


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I didn't see them affecting the birds at all. I used them on the ground and on the Rotary's.

Sillosock fliers still do the best job, IMO.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Chris Thanks....

Like I said in the previous post on this thread. I thought they might have dropped them in closer than years past. But we had six SS flier and 6 of these. So 12 flying decoys in all. Maybe that was the reason.


----------

